# A unique Father's day gift



## Grampa Don (Jun 16, 2019)

One of my sons gave me this, a Bug-a-salt gun.  I was surprised.







You cock it like a BB gun and it shoots a pinch of table salt.  Its effective range is about 3 feet with a spread of about 3 inches and it's supposed to be deadly against flies.  Now if I can only find some slow moving flies to try it on.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2019)

Neat Don, I can use one of those in my house.  Let us know how it works!   We bought a tiny cheap bug zapper years ago, you pulled the trigger and a small plastic disc on a string shot out to kill flies.  My husband got a couple, but it was hard to use, string was really too short, they saw it coming.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 16, 2019)

SeaBreeze -  I had one of those years ago.  I think I killed a few flies with it, but you had to sneak up on them.  A regular fly swatter worked just as well.  If I get any with the new gun, I'm going to mount their little heads over my workbench as trophies.  I'll keep you posted.

Don


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2019)

I killed 1 male and 2 female flies!! The male was on a beer and the females where on the phone..


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 17, 2019)

I gave my brother a Bug-A-Salt for Christmas a few years ago. I think he's still trying to sight it in..  
He keeps it handy right next to his favorite chair. 

Have fun Grampa Don!

The battery powered electric tennis racket is what we have now..


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 17, 2019)

HazyDavey --  I have one of those electric tennis rackets.  It was on sale at Harbor Freight for a couple bucks.  I bought it as a joke, but it really is handy.  Works great for wasps too.

Don


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2019)

That tennis racket looks like it would be great on my patio after a rainstorm!


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I killed 1 male and 2 female flies!! The male was on a beer and the females where on the phone..


:lofl:


----------

